# Invisilab



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just won a momarsh invisilab and i can't wait to get it. Does anyone have any pictures of their dogs hunting out of their's?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Langeandrew12 said:


> I just won a momarsh invisilab and i can't wait to get it. Does anyone have any pictures of their dogs hunting out of their's?


I'm with you. Gotta get me one of these. We've been doing good in rice fields out of layout boats late in the year, but except for a long remote sit, not much can be done for hiding a dog. I think these will work nicely.


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

No pics, but I love mine.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

*invisilab*



Langeandrew12 said:


> I just won a momarsh invisilab and i can't wait to get it. Does anyone have any pictures of their dogs hunting out of their's?


I can text you pics. I don't know how to post pics on the site.


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

The first picture was with the legs folded under and set next to the pit in Arkansas.
The second picture was in a flooded field in the Mississippi delta. I sat next to her on a marsh stool.


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

I have had mine for the last 2 seasons and use it quite a bit.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

dgowder said:


> I have had mine for the last 2 seasons and use it quite a bit.
> View attachment 27987
> View attachment 27988


You need to wake that boy up in pic 2


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha, she was wore out from picking up all them ducks. Actually that was the morning of the infamous shotgun chunking incident and that was the face she made when I threw it


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

dgowder said:


> Haha, she was wore out from picking up all them ducks. Actually that was the morning of the infamous shotgun chunking incident and that was the face she made when I threw it


I'm talking about who I assume is tanner in the layout blind asleep in the background


----------



## Ken McLoud (Jun 26, 2016)

how heavy is it? would this work if you had to hike it back and forth to the truck each time?


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

I walk in with mine more often than not, sometimes 400-500 yards each way. Is it heavy? After a while yes. I have pondered putting back pack straps on mine and using it as a decoy bag.


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

Backpack straps make a world of difference. Not nearly as cumbersome to carry.


----------

